# Prong collar in Germany



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

Can anyone please let me know if they know if I can use the prong collar in Germany. I’m planning to travel to Germany from Greece for vacation and the only thing I could find is that they don’t allow electrical fence, anti-bark, collars with remote control.
If anybody knows 100% if it’s illegal or legal please let me know because I don’t want to have any problems i heard that they can take my dog away for me and I would die if that happened.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't know the answer, but I'll bump the thread so hopefully some others see it.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Laws change. To be 100% sure you need to get this info from the german government...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Look up any German kennel club.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, you can use a prong collar in Germany. The German Animal Welfare Law (Tierschutzgesetz) prohibits measures that cause significant pain, suffering, and damage to an animal. Thus it depends on how you use the prong collar. But the collar per se is allowed. 
It is illegal in Switzerland and Austria though, with the exception of working police K9s.
German native here.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

They are not cheap, but worth every penny. A Keeper Collar. Am using Rossi, the Dutch Shepeherd's, on Gunny. But he is out growing it fast so she is making Gunny one with an extra long "tug". the adjustable martingale part. And an extra long buckle part. I like the buckle on for safety and added adjustability. They conceal the prongs really nice, especially with a German Shepherds coat. Not as much correction as a regular prong, but love them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogbyte said:


> They are not cheap, but worth every penny. A Keeper Collar. Am using Rossi, the Dutch Shepeherd's, on Gunny. But he is out growing it fast so she is making Gunny one with an extra long "tug". the adjustable martingale part. And an extra long buckle part. I like the buckle on for safety and added adjustability. They conceal the prongs really nice, especially with a German Shepherds coat. Not as much correction as a regular prong, but love them.


I ordered one and can't wait to try it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Lucifer-Hope (Aug 18, 2017)

RunShepherdRun said:


> Yes, you can use a prong collar in Germany. The German Animal Welfare Law (Tierschutzgesetz) prohibits measures that cause significant pain, suffering, and damage to an animal. Thus it depends on how you use the prong collar. But the collar per se is allowed.
> It is illegal in Switzerland and Austria though, with the exception of working police K9s.
> German native here.


I’m only using it because my dog after he got bit he got aggressive-scared with other dogs and I cannot control him without the prong. Me and my trainers are working on it but it’s been 10 months and it’s extremely hard in Greece because we have so many stray animals and obviously I cannot control them it’s not that my dog is trying to attack them but he’s barking and pulling me and if a dog comes near him he will just hide behind me and bark like crazy. Other than that we walk fine he will sit in a coffee place perfectly normal I can take him to shops ,trains everything basically.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Just make sure you have the prong collar backed up with a buckle on or martingale type also attached to the lead


----------

